# der Winter kommt...



## Teichforum.info (3. Sep. 2003)

Grüß Euch!

Die letzten Näche haben es angekündigt: der Sommer ist vorrüber, der nächste Winter kommt bestimmt...
Zusammen mit dem Wettersturz habe ich auch angefangen die Futterrationen zu verkürzen, damit sich die Fischlein schön langsam daran gewöhnen weniger bis schliesslich gar nichts mehr zu bekommen...

wie sieht es bei Euch aus? Wann hört ihr auf zu füttern?

Auch habe ich bei meinen Fischen schon bemerkt, daß sie viel, viel träger geworden sind... da gibt es kein Herumflitzen und Fressen jagen mehr, nein, da wird nur mehr gaaaanz gemächlich dem Fressen nachgeschwommen... Wie geht es Euren ?

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Doogie

meine Fische haben ihr Verhalten beim Füttern noch nicht so groß geändert. "Die fressen wie die Teufel" und vorallen Dingen die Koi jagen jedem Stückchen Futter nach, egal wo es liegt .


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Sep. 2003)

Ehrlich? 
also bei mir im Teich ist "tote Hose", kein Vergleich zu den 36 Grad Tagen... nagut, zur Fütterungszeit am Abend hat es jetzt gerade mal 12 Grad, ist sicherlich nicht förderlich

aber nicht nur die Koi sind ruhiger, auch die Goldorfen meiden jede schnelle Bewegung... scheint als wären sie schon auf Sparflamme 

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Sep. 2003)




----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Sep. 2003)

Hi Doogie,

die meinen haben ja das Umsetzen noch vor sich.
Sie schwimmen auch eher gemächlich rum und die fresslust scheint sich
ganz schön gelegt zu haben.
Bei uns hats in der Nacht teilweise nur noch 5 Grad.  Brrrrrr

Ich werde das füttern auch etwas reduzieren denke ich.

Gruß Wupfel


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Sep. 2003)




----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Sep. 2003)

Vielen Dank für die Infos Ole !!!

Werd meine Jungs auch mal checken  8)


----------

